# Barney had his man bits chopped off



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Poor barney. The vet told me to bring him in between 9 and 9.30 on Tuesday and he would be ready for collection between 4 and 5 pm. Great I thought, I'll go into work so it would take my mind off it, arranged a meeting with the boss for 2.30 and thought that will fit in perfectly, I'll then go and collect barney. Best laid plans .... Vet phoned at 12.30 to say I could collect him as he was "rather distressed being confined to a kennel" then added "can you hear him". Managed to bring my meeting forward but still didn't get there until 3 pm as it's quite way from work. He had apparently cried constantly.

I suspect he was annoyed at not being fed/being away from me/ stuck in a kennel with other dogs nearby that he wasn't allowed to play with rather than being a wimp. However, OH gave me a withering look and said that HE would be crying if he had just had his b******* chopped off. 

Oh, well. It's over now and barney seems more like his usual self today. He is having to walk on lead for a few days, no over exercising but he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RangerC said:


> However, OH gave me a withering look and said that HE would be crying if he had just had his b******* chopped off.
> 
> Oh that did make me LOL! Thanks, I needed a laugh
> 
> Hope your all healed soon Barney xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Barney hope he gets better real fast


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Barney - Kiki was a cry baby after her spay too and they asked me to pick her up early as she was making their ears bleed. She came home, got into her own bed and slept quietly for hours, goodness only knows why they complained 
Hope Barney is back to bouncing soon. (only not too soon or too much )


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Barney! I am glad he is happy now that he is home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Barney.... You've joined the big boys now.... Man up!!
Poor Barney, it's not nice to think of our loved ones distressed, glad he's home - how's he liking his cone of shame?? X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

This made me laugh. Poor doggies......or maybe poor vets!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, poor Barney, I'm sure he will be fine and won't miss his bits at all, I think Dudley was hollering a bit too, I'm sure it was just that he wanted to be out where the other dogs and people were, but they didn't call me to ask me to pick him up - (still, not as bad as being phoned by the nursery to come and pick your child up as he has head lice!!!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Oh dear, poor Barney, I'm sure he will be fine and won't miss his bits at all, I think Dudley was hollering a bit too, I'm sure it was just that he wanted to be out where the other dogs and people were, but they didn't call me to ask me to pick him up - (still, not as bad as being phoned by the nursery to come and pick your child up as he has head lice!!!)


Hahaha that's funny! 
Ooooo nits are doing the rounds at Billy's school - he and his little Indian friend Aryan were arguing the other day - who had the most nits!! 
Neither of them has had nits ......yet!
I didn't realise having nits was so competitive


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hahaha that's funny!
> Ooooo nits are doing the rounds at Billy's school - he and his little Indian friend Aryan were arguing the other day - who had the most nits!!
> Neither of them has had nits ......yet!
> I didn't realise having nits was so competitive


This is a bit gross but we go one and looked at it under a microscope that hubby had, I took a picture through the viewfinder and it came out really clearly!!!(who says I am a bit weird!)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hope Barney bounces right back (though he's probably has less to bounce now). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Hope Barney feels better really soon, after a few days of lead walks I am sure he will be glad of a run. Glad all went well


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

DB1 said:


> This is a bit gross but we go one and looked at it under a microscope that hubby had, I took a picture through the viewfinder and it came out really clearly!!!(who says I am a bit weird!)


I would love to see the photo of the nit. Can you post it? I want a macro lens for my birthday so I can take photos like that.

I have almost 100% amnesia about Rufus' surgery.I know he must have had it but I can honestly not recall any of it. I must have blacked it out. I hope Barney sails through the recovery period.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh Barney.... You've joined the big boys now.... Man up!!


Easy for you to say Tracey.
Barney: I feel your pain bro.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha ha. Thank you all. He is recovering well and due to go to the vets tomorrow to check he is healing ok. The cone they gave him at the vets was so enormous it looked like a huge lampshade. (They said they had run out of his size) so I found a babygro in the oxfam shop and he is wearing that now. He doesn't seem to mind but I think he was grateful I managed to find a blue and green one rather than a pink one.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Ha ha. Thank you all. He is recovering well and due to go to the vets tomorrow to check he is healing ok. The cone they gave him at the vets was so enormous it looked like a huge lampshade. (They said they had run out of his size) so I found a babygro in the oxfam shop and he is wearing that now. He doesn't seem to mind but I think he was grateful I managed to find a blue and green one rather than a pink one.


And the photo is where?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Get well soon Barney! I'd be crying too if I was in a kennel in a vet surgery!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Peanut said:


> And the photo is where?


Can't do photos of nits but here is barno in his babygro.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol. He looks as if he is stuck like Spider-Man on the ceiling.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I turned it the right way up so I could see him! 

He's gorgeous, looks tiny. What weight/height is he?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh barney..... You are gorgeous & look scrummy in your onsie xx
Get well soon


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Doesn't he just make you want to reach in and pick him up and cuddle him? What a cute baby boy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Doesn't he just make you want to reach in and pick him up and cuddle him? What a cute baby boy!


HO can't deny you for much longer..... You NEED another puppy
Tell her it's your pupternal instincts in overdrive and only a puppy will cure it!! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> doesn't he just make you want to reach in and pick him up and cuddle him? What a cute baby boy!


broody mommy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I see his tail is still waging. What a cute boy he is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks sooooo sweet. Hope he is feeling much better now.


----------

